# Junghans "Max Bill" Handwinding - Just Arrived



## The Monk (Dec 23, 2010)

The Junghans "Max Bill" I ordered from Chronomaster arrived this morning so, since I do not often see much about it, I thought I might post a little about and ask a question.

It is far more stunning than the photos I have seen online suggest. The booklet with the watch states that it is made according to the original blueprints by Max Bill from 50-odd years ago.

Alas my best camera is waiting for its battery to recharge so the few photos I took are not so great. You can see that it comes with fairly minimalist packaging, though with a lovely design. The box has a slip case, and the watch itself comes wrapped in a cleverly designed soft wrap.










The plexiglass crystal is highly domed which makes the watch almost mesmerising to look at. The Bauhaus numerals are clear and sharp and, this was a surprise, are luminescent, as well as the hands, in the lume is applied so well the numerals keep their elegance in the dark. The handwind mechanism felt a bit stiff, which made me nervous, but it is now fully wound and so far keeping good time. The Chronomaster site says the movement is an ETA 2801, while the booklet specifies it as a j805.1, 17 jewels, 28,800 s-v/s, power reserve of 42 hours, Incabloc shockproofing and Nivarox spring. Do I assume that this is a customisation of the ETA movement??

The back is so highly polished that I could photograph it - suffice it to say that it is "ALL STAINLESS STEEL 27.3702 1012-1215 JUNGHANS GERMANY DESIGN BY MAX BILL" with Max Bill's name engraved as his signature. It has a black leather Junghans strap, though I am tempted to get a fabric (NATO/Zulu ??) strap for it.

The watch is so light I barely notice I am wearing it. For now I cannot stop looking at it. :man_in_love: My only regret (not complaint) is that the dial is not a tad bigger. 34.5mm is nice, but the design (to me) would love more impact.

To follow are two hairy wrist shots, the best I could do in difficult light and a less-than-steady right hand. If I have left out something relevant please let me know.


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

I have to say that that is absolutely stunning. I love watch designs from that era and that one is a gem. As you say, the Chronomaster photos don't do it justice.


----------



## The Monk (Dec 23, 2010)

Markrlondon said:


> I have to say that that is absolutely stunning. I love watch designs from that era and that one is a gem. As you say, the Chronomaster photos don't do it justice.


Taking photos of watches is so hard that I do not mean to criticise when pointing out the inadequacy of online photos. But they could never capture the beautiful effect of the domed crystal. I am also gobsmacked by the numeral font (the "4" is perfection) and the simple, elegant hands. Chronomaster was a good Â£80 cheaper than other places I saw, but at Â£395 it was still hefty enough for me to be taking VERY good care of this. :angel:

What sort of other strap would go as well with this I wonder? (it is 18mm by the way).


----------



## The Monk (Dec 23, 2010)

Still trying to take some decent photos - but this one seemed to capture the wonderful height of the domed crystal.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Soory, can't help with the question on the movement, but as regards the strap..... I suspect that after trying out NATOs and similar yo will revert to a good quality leather strap. Don't be scred to try a brown strap with a black dialled watch - some people think it's a bit passe, but I've always rather liked that combination.

Rob


----------



## The Monk (Dec 23, 2010)

Barryboy said:


> Soory, can't help with the question on the movement, but as regards the strap..... I suspect that after trying out NATOs and similar yo will revert to a good quality leather strap. Don't be scred to try a brown strap with a black dialled watch - some people think it's a bit passe, but I've always rather liked that combination.
> 
> Rob


Thanks Rob! :hi:


----------



## MuDu (Jul 23, 2006)

Beautiful! One of my grail watches and on my shopping list for this year; I have an Omega Geneve that I never wear which will go on the bay to help pay for it.

I do have an original Max Bill Junghans Meister which I can't bring myself to wear as it is a bit worn and rattles; does anyone think if it's worth restoring? I'll try and get a pic up at the weekend.

Eric


----------



## The Monk (Dec 23, 2010)

MuDu said:


> Beautiful! One of my grail watches and on my shopping list for this year; I have an Omega Geneve that I never wear which will go on the bay to help pay for it.
> 
> I do have an original Max Bill Junghans Meister which I can't bring myself to wear as it is a bit worn and rattles; does anyone think if it's worth restoring? I'll try and get a pic up at the weekend.
> 
> Eric


Surely yes! Any chance of a picture?


----------



## kes (Jan 10, 2011)

beautiful watch, thanks for posting the photos, have really enjoyed reading up about them on t'web,


----------



## newwy (Jul 19, 2010)

Fine looking watch....very nice indeed. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## The Monk (Dec 23, 2010)

newwy said:


> Fine looking watch....very nice indeed. Thanks for sharing.


kes and newwy - thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## Pip-Pip (Sep 28, 2011)

MuDu said:


> Beautiful! One of my grail watches and on my shopping list for this year; I have an Omega Geneve that I never wear which will go on the bay to help pay for it.
> 
> I do have an original Max Bill Junghans Meister which I can't bring myself to wear as it is a bit worn and rattles; does anyone think if it's worth restoring? I'll try and get a pic up at the weekend.
> 
> ...


----------



## silviucristea (Mar 8, 2013)

My choice was the 027/3700.00 model.

Your secondary stops when you want to fix the time?

Mine does not stop and find it very annoying when I want to set it exactly.

How do you proceed to set it exactly?

thanks,

silviu


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Hello Silviu and welcome to the forum. I've got the auto version which hacks.

With yours if you apply a little pressure anti clockwise to the winder does it stop? I've found that this works with some of my non hacking watches.


----------



## silviucristea (Mar 8, 2013)

Yes, in this way I succeeded. Not too easy but possible.

thanks for all,

Silviu


----------



## silviucristea (Mar 8, 2013)

I found the size of the strap (18mm) a little too narrow for my taste.

There is any way to attach a 20mm strap?

After long debates with myself, finally I decided that my next watch will be your black model. I love its numerals.

Regarding the strap, I'll wear it with black leather but not the original. Maybe I'll try to make one.

Silviu


----------



## jhclare (Aug 31, 2012)

I tried on this model recently. I love the design but it's simply too small. I can just about get away with 36mm but this is really small.

Something else that was a deal-breaker for me - the green coloured numerals. I love the fact they're lumed, but wish they'd used the type of lume that looks white and not green!

If they made one around 37mm I would probably be wearing one now! Great design.

John


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Nice watch!

The movement, Junghans J805.1 is an ETA 2801-2. The watch is assembled in Germany, the movement is a swiss made ETA, with â€œJunghansâ€ and â€œJ805.1â€ engraved on the bridges. The case, hands, crystal and strap are most likely made in China.

I think this watch would be really nice with a Hirsch Dakota strap in black.


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

The auto is 38mm and a great size to wear. I preferred the idea of hand wind but thought it may be a bit on the small side for me if I had a choice between them.

For a strap choice I went with a Rios Springfield in dark brown and found it to be a great fit. The strap that comes as standard is not very good quality and this is a much better fit for the quality of the watch.














































If you finding 18mm too small then I suppose that you could notch one if you really wanted too. Personally I'd stick with 18mm as I think it would look cleaner.


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Snap 










Almost the same jumper too 

An offer came up for this one and I thought I had better go for it. Unfortunately the crystals a bit scratched up but I am liking it a lot.



The Monk said:


>


----------



## Mikeeb (Dec 1, 2012)

Loving the max bill's at the moment, seem to be a few changing hands in the last few months.

Its beauty. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kamakazie! (Mar 13, 2013)

One of my favourite styles though I prefer the chrono for these which is unusual for me.

How do these compare with the Junkers versions? Id assume they are much better going by price but you can't always tell.

Also what is the plexi glass like for scratch resistance? Non sapphire worries me a bit on such an elegant, wide faced style.


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

The crystal on the auto isn't bad at all and has had no scratches. I think that I read somewhere it has a protective coating/treatment. Unfortunately the smaller hand wind model arrived scratched up so is going off to have a new crystal fitted


----------



## Kamakazie! (Mar 13, 2013)

Ok thanks dowsing. That would be a bit of a concern. How easy would it be to get a saphire replacement? Or are you restricted to official plexi parts because of the shape / size?


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

You wouldn't really be able put a sapphire on these, plexi only I'm afraid. You can always polish them up if they get scratches though with either a bit of toothpaste, brasso or polywatch.


----------



## Kamakazie! (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks again.

They really could do with the "Thanks" button on here to stop posts like these!


----------



## robinhood (Feb 20, 2013)

I love the chronograph


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

I first saw the Chronoscope which amazed me but I just bought an auto 38mm, I think it's wonderful, elegant and a superb design on all levels but can't help wondering whether I ought to have waited for a hand-winding version...


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Very nice Merlin, good choice to go for the non date. :thumbup:

How do you find the strap, are you thinking of changing the stock one?


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

dowsing said:


> Very nice Merlin, good choice to go for the non date. :thumbup:
> 
> How do you find the strap, are you thinking of changing the stock one?


I've got the stock strap on at the moment, which is OK for the moment but a bit long, so I'll change it when I find something appropriate. I'm almost finding the 38mm a tad large as it's got the largest dial imaginable with almost no bezel at all. I think 34.5mm might fit my wrist better....


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

It does have an incredibly large dial and is all the better for it I find.

I've sent off the 34mm to have a new crystal fitted, when it comes back I'll post up a bit of a comparison size wise between it and the 38mm auto. What size wrist do you have Merlin? I think that there is a comparison over on watchuseek as well if that helps. I'm not sure what the lug to lug is on the hand wind but I find it a bit smaller than another 34mm watch I have.

Strap wise I am thinking of going for a Rios Pensa, does anyone have experience of these?


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

I have a 6.5mm wrist, so the 38mm version is big enough. 40mm would probably be too much and 34.5mm might work well too...


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

MerlinShepherd said:


> I have a 6.5mm wrist, so the 38mm version is big enough. 40mm would probably be too much and 34.5mm might work well too...


A bit of a cross-thread, but the Chronoscope would definitely be too big for you at 40mm then I'm afraid...


----------



## silviucristea (Mar 8, 2013)

The original strap of my 027/3700.00 looks cheap.

I will try to put a 20 mm strap instead 18 mm.

I like more a hand made leather strap and I found kastantona on ebay and his blog.

Any other recommendation?

silviu


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

I ordered a Rios Pensa and shall put up some pics when it arrives and the watch comes back. I also highly recommend the Rios Springfield or Nomos shell cordovan straps.

I think something thinner suits it better, where as with most of the hand made straps they tend to be a bit on the thick side and would look too bulky. For handmade straps Stach does custom orders and will make pretty much want you want and SteveO is very good also.

Alternatively there is always the fine Milanese type mesh.


----------

